# Board Protection From Bindings



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

It's just a snowboard, put some bindings on it and ride it. Don't worry about a few marks or scratches on your topsheet.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

A lot of nicer bindings come with foam type stuff on the bottom of the binding. It mostly works, but there is always marks. I don't think you will find anything that will keep the board pristine, only stuff that will minimize it.

Now if you are more worried about damage and not cosmetics, not having foam, etc has never damaged any of my boards. Usually it is trees, rails, rocks, people, and stuff like that do the most damage.


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Rome Targas I have shipped with some rubberized gasket, maybe 1/16" with a texture to it, cut into the shape of the footprint of the binding.

Use something like teflon (PTFE) or perhaps a Garlock style graphite gasket which can be procured in very thin sheets (1/32" for instance). Your mounting hardware needs to be able to reach the insert threads with this additonal thickness.

Just to mount the Targa with the OEM gasket, I had to mount it in two holes (choose an opposite, caddy-corner pair) without the washers to achieve compression on the gasket. I could then get thread engagement with the other two with the washers and I tightened those down snug tight. I then backed out the two without washers and was able to get therad engagement with washers.

Some common gasket manufacturers would be Garlock or Flexatallic. Both of these manufacture gaskets made of PTFE or graphite derivatives. Vegetable fiber or non-organic aramid fibers with nitrile binders would work too. These gaskets aren't being used to seal anything. Just get the one that is cheapest and in the thinnest sheet, preferably 1/32". Avoid sbr red rubber because it comes in thicker sheets and isn't compressible.


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

try the duct tape. the 'nasty sticky residue' will wash off with a sponge.
or you can get a pair of bindings that have the gasket, like cheeseforsteeze said. rome 390's also have this.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hmm, now that you mentioned it, my K2 uprises came with a gasket/foam thing and I never knew what it was for, and their instruction were shit. I just looked it up and one feature for the Uprises is a


> • Harshmellow gasket under the chassis isolates vibration• Reduces rider fatigue• Absorbs harsh landing impact


When I had to adjust my bindings it bothered me a little that it scratched the shit out of my new SL but that lasted all of two seconds because it was going to get beat up anyway. But still I like it to be clean before my first run.

Now I know, I have to cut out those two gaskets hopefully I didn't throw them away. Plus they add additional dampening which isn't too bad.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Don't worry about the scratches from the bindings, it just a snowboard. Put the binding on and ride


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Use the Gaskets if you still have them, otherwise, just mount the bindings and ride. It's not like you'll be looking at that part of the board anyway.


----------



## vaporizer82 (Jul 28, 2011)

yes use rubber gasket. you can get it at hardware stores in the plumbing section. it is a thin peice or red rubber that comes in little sheets. just put yout binder on it and trace the shape cut it out and there you go no scratches on the top sheet.


----------



## craig-b (Dec 19, 2010)

The only scrapes i get on my top sheet from my bindings is from the disk you mount them with.

Other than that, no marks and what not.


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

craig-b said:


> The only scrapes i get on my top sheet from my bindings is from the disk you mount them with.


which are covered by the very same discs anyway.


if people are really worried about the board's appearance on their wall, then just leave the disc screwed in loosely. bam, covered.


----------



## craig-b (Dec 19, 2010)

Zak said:


> which are covered by the very same discs anyway.
> 
> 
> if people are really worried about the board's appearance on their wall, then just leave the disc screwed in loosely. bam, covered.


Exactly! People are so anal! :laugh:


----------



## Ballistic (Aug 31, 2009)

A beaver pelt will act as a scratch barrier ,, it sounds odd, i know,,, but it works


----------



## Zak (Jan 25, 2011)

how the fuck...?

why would anyone even try that in the first place?
do you have beaver pelts just laying around your house?


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Who doesn't have a beaver pelt laying around. All you need is a European girlfriend ...


----------

